# CSV als xy-Diagramm



## KlausP (12 Juli 2005)

Hallo Genossen,

bin soeben hier aufgenommen worden. Finde Euer Forum SUPER!!
aber zur Sache:

bin schon seit geraumer Zeit dabei ein Programm ausfindig zu machen, das mir CSV-Daten als XY-Diagramm anzeigt. Wahrscheinlich hundseinfach selbst zu erstellen in C++ oder so, nun bin ich leider kein Hochsprachenprogrammierer sondern "SPS-Fuzzy".  Ich hoffe, dass ich irgendwo ein Programm auffinde, dass sich zudem noch parametrieren lässt, d.h. Zahl 1-40 =Y-Wert1; Zahl 41-80=Y-Wert2 ;Zahl 81-120=Y-Wert3;
Zahl 121-160=Y-Wert4; Zahl 161-200=Y-Wert5; Zahl 201-240=X-Wert. 
Habe schon gegoooogelt wie blöd. Kann mir vielleicht einer einen Tip geben?   :?:


----------



## volker (12 Juli 2005)

ja da gibt es schon was für.

wichtig zu wissen wäre für was für ein hmi-gerät mit welcher projektierungssoftware?

in der firma habe ich, glaub ich, ein vbscript dafür.


----------



## lorenz2512 (12 Juli 2005)

Hallo,
kannst Du die CSV Datei nicht nach Excel importieren?. Beispiel hier:
http://www.pctipp.ch/helpdesk/kummerkasten/archiv/office/27911.asp

Und in Excel dürfte wohl keine Probleme auftauchen, mit Makros läßt sich da auch einiges ohne VBA machen. Aber ich schau mich mal um ob es was direktes gibt.

mfg

dietmar


----------



## knabi (12 Juli 2005)

Das stimmt, wenn Du die CSV-Datei in Excel öffnest (wichtig: kein Doppelklick auf die Datei, sondern Excel öffnen ->dann DATEN->EXTERNE DATEN IMPORTIEREN->DATEN IMPORTIEREN, die .csv-Datei suchen, dem Assistenten folgen, um die Daten ein bißchen zu formatieren, danach den Diagramm-Assistenten aufrufen - fertig!


----------



## KlausP (12 Juli 2005)

Hatte wohl noch ein paar Angaben vergessen...
Ihr habt schon recht mit dem Import in Excel. Da hatte ich bereits mit dem Diagramm Manager die Kurvendarstellung ausgeklügelt.  
Ich möchte die csv-Daten im Windows Explorer mit einer Anwendung verknüpfen und beim Doppelklick die fertigen Kurven ansehen können und möchte gerne auf Lizenzkosten von Microsoft Excel verzichten.

Klaus


----------



## KlausP (12 Juli 2005)

Um Volkers Zwischenfrage zu beantworten:

Es handelt sich um einen üblichen WindowsXP-Rechner und Protool/Pro V6.02


----------



## lorenz2512 (12 Juli 2005)

Hallo,
wenn Du eh auf VBA pfeifst, warum nicht OPENOFFICE, Makros kannst Du dort auch erstellen, und kost keinen Pfenning. Ansonsten ist mir das Programm Xact aufgefallen, aber zu teuer.

mfg

dietmar


----------



## volker (13 Juli 2005)

schau mal hier

http://www.activevb.de/cgi-bin/upload/search.pl
und suche dann nach diagramm


----------

